# Long & McQuade Rumour



## Guitar101 (Jan 19, 2011)

Heard a rumour today that Long & McQuade may be coming to Cobourg. Will either purchase George's Guitars or buy the old car dealership property on Hwy 2 between Cobourg and Port Hope. If the rumours are true, I'm guessing the car dealership property. It's more out in the country. The new L&M that opened in Kanata recently seems to be outside the city limits. Not a lot of other stores around.
If the rumours are right, you heard it here first. If their wrong, nobody's perfect.


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

Peterborough seems like a better place with all the college kids, but stranger things have happened.


----------



## whywhyzed (Jan 28, 2008)

they're already in Peterborough- bought out Bud's.


----------



## Guitar101 (Jan 19, 2011)

whywhyzed said:


> they're already in Peterborough- bought out Bud's.


Ya, I hear ya. You would think Kingston or Belleville would make more sense as there's no stores in-between Ottawa/Kanata and Oshawa. Speaking of L&M/Bud's in Peterborough, any idea how they handled the parking problem or is there still only room for 3 or 4 cars after the employees take the one's out back?


----------



## traynor_garnet (Feb 22, 2006)

Yes, it always stuns me that there is no major music store between Montreal and Cobourg (my home town). It is unbelievable that Kingston still doesn't have an L+M!

I cannot see Cobourg getting one, especially with the Peterborough store just about to open. Then again, who knows . . . 

TG



Guitar101 said:


> Ya, I hear ya. You would think Kingston or Belleville would make more sense as there's no stores in-between Ottawa/Kanata and Oshawa. Speaking of L&M/Bud's in Peterborough, any idea how they handled the parking problem or is there still only room for 3 or 4 cars after the employees take the one's out back?


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

whywhyzed said:


> they're already in Peterborough- bought out Bud's.


ahh...didn't know that, guess I was right, lol
didn't get into town (Peterborough) much this summer.


----------



## Mr Boggie (Dec 4, 2012)

Barrie would be nice


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

Mr Boggie said:


> Barrie would be nice


For sure., Ideally, in the plaza with Cabelas


----------



## gtone (Nov 1, 2009)

Think the parking situation at the Peterborough L&M (former Bud's) has sorted itself out a bit now. Went there a couple of weeks ago, spaces were available in the back so maybe the employees are parking elsewhere now. Store hasn't changed a great deal from when it was Bud's, but it has been a year or since my last visit, so take that into account.


----------



## Guitar101 (Jan 19, 2011)

*Rumour Update:* It look's like the rumours are indeed true and L&M is opening a store in Cobourg. It's supposed to happen in Feb with L&M buying out George's Guitars and relocating to the old Honda Dealership west of Cobourg on Highway 2.


----------



## fretzel (Aug 8, 2014)

Oh great. Moved here in September while our house was being built. Moving back to whitby in two weeks. Guess i will have to check it out when we are visiting the mother in law sometime.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

fretzel said:


> Oh great. Moved here in September while our house was being built. Moving back to whitby in two weeks. Guess i will have to check it out when we are visiting the mother in law sometime.


Changed my mind sorry


----------



## fretzel (Aug 8, 2014)

Changed your mind???


----------

